# Industry Ideas



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been collecting ideas for different industries that are/can be served by rail road. Since we have so many people starting new layouts, I thought that I would compile this list and share it with the board. 
Please feel free to add to the list and I hope this helps give new modelers some ideas for industries they can model.
(In no real order, but kinda grouped together. Some ideas stolen from the interwebs.)

Stamping plant
Steel plant
Electric motor manufacture
Oil refinery
Chemical plant, Explosive powder, salt
Pharma plant
Plastics plant
Intermodel (containers, trucks)
Docks and piers
Freight transfer/transloading (from rail to truck and truck to rail)
Assembly plant (maybe with a contract with RailPower to assemble their Green Goat engines)
Fertilizer plant
Engine shop
Car modification shop
Passenger station
Battery plant
Fuel Depot
Ethanol plant
Coal
Power plants (both coal and nuclear, poles, transformers)
Grain
Brewery
Pet food 
Poultry
Dairy 
Main street businesses such as bakeries, small time manufactures, 
Rock, gravel, sand, copper, gold, 
Automotive
Saw mill, logging
Paper mill
Any sort of warehouse/storage
Aggregate plants
Aluminum plants
Box plants
Building materials companies
Cement plants
Cheese plants
Citrus processing plants
Coke calciners
Cold Storage
Creameries
Glass plants
Military bases
Defense contractors, R&D facilities
Mineral mines and/or processing plants (Copper, soda ash, trona, and potash)
Packing plants
Printing plants
Recycling center
Scrap yards
Trash plant, incendiary 
Snack food plants
Tomato processing plants
Wineries


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice list! :appl:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

What era are you going to model? That will have an impact on what you add for industries...


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

golfermd said:


> What era are you going to model? That will have an impact on what you add for industries...


True. I tried to be era-nonspecific when I came up with the list but I am biased towards a modern era so that may have effected my thinking.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

*My personal use - Tank car chemistry*

I'm attaching this file so I can use it later. This is for personal use only as it came from Trains magazine. I assume no responsibility if someone else looks at this pdf about tank cars and the chemistry that goes inside them.

View attachment Tank Car Chemistry.pdf


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Re-rod bending plant. Straight re-rod goes in. Bent to shape re-rod comes out.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A few off the top of my head.

Do you have an airport in the list?
Maybe add?
Boatyard?
Ship building yard?

Motorcycle plant?

Some thing like a Springfield rifle/gun plant?
Or Smith and Wesson?

Nuclear power plant?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

big ed said:


> ...
> Some thing like a Springfield rifle/gun plant?
> ...


I like this idea.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Misc Car data for different industries*

Posting these PDF's for my own personal use. I assume no responsibility if anyone else opens or copies these files. 

View attachment Freight car types.pdf


View attachment Genset Info.pdf


View attachment UP Genset 1.pdf


View attachment UP Genset 2.pdf


View attachment Nuke Reactor Load.pdf


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

spoil9 said:


> I like this idea.


I can't find pictures of the Springfield gun plant like it is today, just the old armory pictures come up in a search..
I used to deliver chemicals there years ago.

Here is an old picture of the old Indian Motorcycle plant that was in Springfield,Ma.

The areas around it is all changed, far back in the right side towards the center was their museum. The rest of the plant is either leased out to small companies or gone all together. For many years I sat right in it's backyard by the museum not knowing it was there. It was only around 30 paces away.

One day I wore my Indian motorcycle hat that my sister gave me and the unloader said did you ever go in the museum over there? I said what museum? He said that here used to be a Indian museum with all the special anniversary models that they had made and a whole lot more. One of a kind!
He then told me that a couple of months prior they moved all the stuff out to I believe Milwaukee.

For many years I spent half a day waiting for them to empty my tankwagon, they used to drum all of it off. I could have spent it going in the museum, it was only like 5 bucks to get in! But they didn't allow picture taking as they said the flash would eventually ruin the original paint jobs on the scooters.

Interesting shape the plant was,


----------

